# 17 Elk farms in Utah With 400 Class Bulls



## Randy (Sep 22, 2007)

Where do all the camo wearing as_hats , for nine months of the year,packing bows, and the other three months wearing tee shirts with sneekers,or its all about the rack on it.Get off thinking that the UDWR needs to run 17 ELK FARMS on public ground for them, to hunt thier once in a lifetime 400 class bull. Fork out the $5000 to & 7000 like all the other states residents have to do. I dont know off any orther state that raises elk on public ground for a special intrest group.If you you really had the majority of hunters vote, things would be alot differernt in this state.The ones who attend these meetings are ranchers, bow hunters, muzzy,rifle, in that order for numbers in attendance.Bow hunters wiped out muzzy hunters clear back in the 80"s getting season changed from primitive to archery or muzzy.Not to pick on one group.I for one think UDWR is doing the right thing here.My most memorable hunts was when it was open bull state wide.Yea probably 17% success with the maJority being spikes.But those where Times when it was about freinds and family,not the Rack.So if you want farm raised bulls don't expect UDWR to do it on public ground, put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What did you just say? :?


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2007)

It Is'nt about the RACK IF ITS OVER YOUR HEAD don't try.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry man, I kind of got the gist of what your were saying, but for the most part, That was one of the more confusing posts I've read.

Maybe we can get dustin to translate for us??? :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

_(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ :roll: :roll:


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess I don't see what all the fuss is about statewide spike.I just don't think its in the best intrest of the State to run Elk farms on public ground.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I see. I can agree with that to some extent.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, so it’s a metaphor.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you for reviving the dead brain cells your previous post killed!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

???? Go back and read your own post. You need a few more periods, commas, and other types of punctuation. I didn't understand a word you said. Are you in this country illegally, or just forgot to get your GED?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Rosetta stone has a website and sells some great products that you might be interested in randy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> *Rosetta stone *has a website and sells some great products that you might be interested in randy.


I could use one of them *stones....*there are some wacky people here. Some, even _I _don't understand... -O,-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I understand Randy perfectly. (I have a degree in dkhntrdstn)

He says he's happy that we all get to hunt spikes statewide again just like it was back in the old days. But he can't for the life of him, figure out why we're farming 400 bulls on public land for SFW members and rich people. :roll: 

Randy, surprisingly you're not too far off base here. The DWR is ranching 400 bulls, but they are also ranching an unbelievable amount of mature bulls that don't quite fit the 400 class. Bulls that COULD be utilized as a valuable recourse and an opportunity for hundreds more hunters. Fair politics, smart biology, and common sense is how the herds should be managed. (The DWR has all but THREE of these qualities.) But they want to make all the people with the Utard "old time" mentality happy so they're just letting you guys kill off all the spikes. Just like the good old days when that's ALL THERE WAS! WHY? Who the fu*k knows. But the system does need an enema, we just need to figure out where to stick the probe.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Randy, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TEX, That one WIN'S the , Best post of the week award..........Dam good one.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> TEX, That one WIN'S the , Best post of the week award..........Dam good one.


Except that SFW was pushing hard for MORE LE tags and management tags on ALL units instead of statewide spike hunting. Which I 100% agree with.

I killed my first branch antlered bull in 1983 at the age of 16. A 5X5 that was 3 1/2 years old and king of the mountain. That was on the Manti, back when see *A* elk was newsworthy. Does anybody really want to go back to those days? I sure in the hell don't. It is a FACT that there were not enough mature bulls to breed the cows, I witnessed a spike breeding cows back then. Many cows were barren because they never 'hooked' up with a bull that knew what it was doing. Once we started getting more bulls that could/would breed the cows the population took off. Now there are 11,000+ elk on the Manti and it is hard NOT to find elk just driving on the roads on that unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You are right PRO, I to wish SFW would have won that battle.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

+1 1/8

Pro, Tex doesn't really know ANYTHING about SFW...He has no idea what they do for all of us "average joes" to better our hunting future for him and his son. He would feel much better about it all if he knew Don hunted exclusively with a Black Widow recurve! :mrgreen: 

GET INFORMED MY LITTLE HAIRY BUDDY!


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

WTF??????? O|*


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm still confused. I tried to re-read randys original statement but still cannot make heads or tails of his direction. Are our responses headed in the right direction or are we just making this thread go somewhere???? Tex, if you can understand randy you need some serious help. Randy, is tex right? If so please pm tex in the future and he can post the translation. ROFL


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Randy. I won't leave you hanging alone to get beat up on by the somewhat defensive and hostile LE/400 crowd. My sentiments are not far from yours.

The whole state was once GS any bull with very few elk. Granted there may have been cows not getting bred back then but Utahs elk herd today is a whole diffrent story.

There are some who want hunters to believe that Utahs Elk herds just could not thrive under GS any bull hunting and that locking up 75+% of Utahs mature bulls in the "LE ranch program" is the only way to keep elk in Utah. :roll: I'm calling BS too.

Yeah, no one needs to tell me the age class, success rates and population may drop in some areas if transitioned back to GS any bull, I don't care. Now that Spidey broke 500 who gives a crap about a 400 bull. 8) 

I'm for transitioning any unit that could possibly go back to an any bull GS unit. Granted there may be some areas that need LE type restrictions due to easy terain and access.

Also I'm for not allowing GS tag holders to also aply for LE units. The line is a little rediculous and there should be a reward (a shorter wait) for those willing to sit out and wait for a LE tag.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not sure were things are headed overall, but one thing I do know is that on the Manti's the direction is good both for deer and elk. This year I saw more diversity in size then I've seen in many years and it was through out the whole season. I saw restoration work to the winter range that I have not seen in 25 years.

For me, what ever they are doing on the Manti's, I would just as soon not have anybody screw it up. I believe it has been on the right track. The hunters are spread out over the entire season. For some reason this year seemed to have a good balance. But I would be a liar if I said it is not hard to watch a big bull walk away every year. We need to find that balance and give it a chance.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> +1 1/8
> 
> Pro, Tex doesn't really know ANYTHING about SFW...He has no idea what they do for all of us "average joes" to better our hunting future for him and his son. He would feel much better about it all if he knew Don hunted exclusively with a Black Widow recurve! :mrgreen:
> 
> GET INFORMED MY LITTLE HAIRY BUDDY!


When did I bash SFW in that post?

I merely stated that Randy thinks the elk are only there for special interest and rich folks.

The only way SFW could be helpful in drawing a tag is to give the person that buys into that sort of thing a false sense of hope and pride. It's that same thing as going to an Amway convention as a new rep and listening to all the "successful" people get up and rally the minions with hopes of becoming rich. I don't need a used car salesman (SFW) blowing sunshine up my butt to tell me I'm getting bent oner by the DWR. If SFW is fighting for quality elk management (and I know they are) good for them. But with the system we have in place right now (a broke one) SFW, along with every other smart, sane, intelligent, rational, and moral person "fighting the fight" is hosed.

I'm more informed than you think I am, my little hairless pornstar buddy. :wink:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen: Aren't you supposed to be out sitting in a tree stand?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> :mrgreen: Aren't you supposed to be out sitting in a tree stand?


No, I'm _supposed_ to be in my shop mounting ducks. But instead I'm on this stupid forum blathering about how crappy our state is... :roll: I need a life. :|


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Maybe we can get dustin to translate for us??? :mrgreen:


sorry man I'm lost as you guys are. I didnt understand what this post is about. beside money something like that.Sorry Tree I could not help you out on this one. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

BradN said:


> Randy, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


Okay, a simple "wrong" would've done just fine. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lycan said:


> BradN said:
> 
> 
> > Randy, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.
> ...


Nice Billy Madison reference. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can get dustin to translate for us??? :mrgreen:
> ...


Thanks for trying, brother.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


 your welcome


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks 10000 I like a guy that is willing to admit and stand up for us hunters that have better things to do rather than sit in front of the the computer and decide where I neen a PERIOD or A COMA than think about the whole future of our hunting give 20% tags to kids to keep tradition going when theres hunters with half there lifetimes trying to draw one so we can have trophy class bulls for the elite.....Notice Everyone NO periods,comas probably missed spelled words if thats your fight your Dumber than you try to make you look


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Randy said:


> Thanks 10000 I like a guy that is willing to admit and stand up for us hunters that have better things to do rather than sit in front of the the computer and decide where I neen a PERIOD or A COMA than think about the whole future of our hunting give 20% tags to kids to keep tradition going when theres hunters with half there lifetimes trying to draw one so we can have trophy class bulls for the elite.....Notice Everyone NO periods,comas probably missed spelled words if thats your fight your Dumber than you try to make you look


Hey it works for EPEK, well the run on sentences at least. He is a legend in these parts. :lol: 8) BTW welcome to the forums.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Randy said:


> Notice Everyone NO periods,comas probably missed spelled words if thats your fight *your Dumber than you try to make you look*


 -_O- Come on, I'm trying to be nice and you post stuff like this? How are we supposed to not swing at softballs hanging out over the plate? :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I for one am thankful for "BIG ELK" and am very happy with the Elk farm that is the size of the state of Utah because one day I will draw my "once in a lifetime" bull *that will be *the "Bull of a Lifetime" and that is good enough for me!

I love Quality! That is what our nation was built on!    (I added all of these smiles because big elk make me very happy.)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BradN said:


> Randy, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


Brad read the fetching forum rules brother!!! You did not even cite your source, very bad etiquette, may even get you banned! Strike 1 for this thread :wink: 


fatbass said:


> I read all of these elk-related posts and watch the heavy hitters from all wings of the argument. I have an open mind on the subject and can usually stay out of the arguments...I'm NOT an elk specialist or expert and haven't hunted them since 1992. I also haven't been interested since the rules for obtaining a tag turned into so much tax code. :? But after reading this post, I have to say I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING YOU POSTED.
> 
> +400.


**** YOU!!!! Where is your etiquette? You can't just go from ditto to plus 400!! Strike 2 for this thread; who is going to get it locked now? My vote is for CS or Uintaman!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There's all sorts of crazy stuff goin on here. I'm gonna lose it! I've had it now, You're all in for pain!!!!!!!!!!

Oooh the amber flowin.

I love Willie, and Jim my friend, You and the mrs. are good folks, thanks for putting up with me.

Yeeeeeh Haaaaaw!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Dang it Randy! You can't have your wife get on here and type what's on your mind. I know you didn't type that last post because it was completely ledgible without any commas or periods. I mean seriously now, Rosetta stone works but in 2 days? You can't go from greek to english in no time flat! Now wheres our daily mind bender? Your killin me with straight talk. I wanna see some more navajo code talk!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey pro, who was the cook? Crap, I think that may mean something offensive to Randy in Navajo code talk!


----------



## Randy (Sep 22, 2007)

Its all about the beer man ,depends on what time of the day you get me.Sorry about elk farm stuff ,I am sure there are better fixes to help with the ranched raised Elk than spike killing, but the ? really lies with how to get all parties to pull together for one agenda. Once again PLEASE dON'T BRING MY ILLITERACY IN TO PLAY.O BY THE WAY I HAVEN'T HAD A WIFE TO DO THIS FOR ME FOR OVER 10 YEARS. BUT I'VE HAD MORE FUN THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh man! I'm seriously killing myself here! I love givin everyone on here crap! Just good plain fun! I was hopin you were gonna be a live one randy but you seem to be dead. Darn you! Oh well, guess i will sneak off to find another fight. JK


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> Oh man! I'm seriously killing myself here! I love givin everyone on here crap! Just good plain fun! I was hopin you were gonna be a live one randy but you seem to be dead. Darn you! Oh well, guess i will sneak off to find another fight. JK


 -^|^-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

F'n'A Troll. You a bad man stinky feller.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> F'n'A Troll. You a bad man stinky feller.


**** straight!


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Stinkystomper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man! I'm seriously killing myself here! I love givin everyone on here crap! Just good plain fun! I was hopin you were gonna be a live one randy but you seem to be dead. Darn you! Oh well, guess i will sneak off to find another fight. JK
> ...


Hey stinky-
Bart once told me something about teasing people on the forums.
He said- "It's a lot like tickeling a monkey in it's cage. It sure is fun, but it just aint right." -_O-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't, you, guys, have, something, better, to, do, then, sit, in. front? of, your- (computer) and: criticize; "people's" GRAMMAR/ and! ideas'?.... You_ should, be, like" me and % always, be- hunting* and personally, be bettering, Utah's Herds.....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Don't, you, guys, have, something, better, to, do, then, sit, in. front? of, your- (computer) and: criticize; "people's" GRAMMAR/ and! ideas'?.... You_ should, be, like" me and % always, be- hunting* and personally, be bettering, Utah's Herds.....


You are such an IDIOT!...............with a bow of course!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't, you, guys, have, something, better, to, do, then, sit, in. front? of, your- (computer) and: criticize; "people's" GRAMMAR/ and! ideas'?.... You_ should, be, like" me and % always, be- hunting* and personally, be bettering, Utah's Herds.....
> ...


You're such an elk hunter....


----------

